# Has anyone bought, and received an R4 from Shoptemp?



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

Right now I'm very curious about R4 again because of the Wood R4 firmware.
I want to know if anyone who got this R4 from Shoptemp can run Wood R4, and that it appears to be a legitimate original unit or a clone.

I'm tempted to buy one right now, honestly, the only thing putting me off is that free shipping could take 2 to 5 weeks.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 9, 2010)

I imagine it will be the same one as the "original R4" they used to sell on DX for $4 or so.

I have one of them, and as I recall, the firmware on it is different to the firmware I had on the "Genuine R4" I purchased for a hefty price many years ago.

I am not quite sure that it is a 1 to 1 clone -- but I would love to hear from someone who has both. I sold my "Genuine R4" last year, and can no longer compare the two...





edit -- typo


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 9, 2010)

I dunno, man. Considering they just opened up itll be hard to get and hear results so soon. perhaps days or a week or so and you'll have some feedback. That's all I can contribute yo, I'm sorry.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 9, 2010)

It's confirmed to work on this model:






The R4 team disbanded years ago and production of R4 flashcarts ceased, so yes, all "new" R4 flashcarts are "clones", unless someone has old stock, which I sincerely doubt.

But this model does work since it's the original in a sense. It's basically the same build. The other "clones" such as R4i (and on and on) won't work, however.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

iamthemilkman said:
			
		

> It's confirmed to work on this model:
> 
> 
> The R4 team disbanded years ago and production of R4 flashcarts ceased, so yes, all "new" R4 flashcarts are "clones", unless someone has old stock, which I sincerely doubt.
> ...


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> iamthemilkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

In any case, I've sent a support ticket to shoptemp.
I might as well actually ask them directly, right?

Edit: Come to think of it, their image preview is of the authentic boxing, not of the fake plastic wrap.





And it's the same image that Gamekool.com uses, so...eh.


----------



## pcmanrules (Apr 9, 2010)

There's a Chinese factory still producing R4's to the same specification as the original. That is where these original like or re branded come from.


----------



## thiefraccoon (Apr 9, 2010)

pcmanrules said:
			
		

> There's a Chinese factory still producing R4's to the same specification as the original. That is where these original like or re branded come from.



i heard this as well.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 9, 2010)

BTW -- I bought one that looks just like the one pictured from DX and Wood R4 works on it.


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not holding my breath regarding the fact that ShopTemp might have regular two year old r4s lying around. Its very hard to find a legit one these days.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> In any case, I've sent a support ticket to shoptemp.
> I might as well actually ask them directly, right?
> 
> Edit: Come to think of it, their image preview is of the authentic boxing, not of the fake plastic wrap.
> ...



Well, they're all fake, but the one's that come in the plastic wrap are usually slightly cheaper in price, and they're confirmed to work.

The boxed one should be the same, but I can't confirm that.


----------



## Bulit (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't think shoptemp would sell clones...
But either way it is nice to know that I can use my original r4 again.


----------



## Escape (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, I'm not sure about this one, but I still have an original R4 which I bought over 3 years ago. 
Damn it was expansive at the time... bought it from amazon for like 40 GBP.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 9, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not sure about this one, but I still have an original R4 which I bought over 3 years ago.
> Damn it was expansive at the time... bought it from amazon for like 40 GBP.


Yeah, I still have mine from when it was around $40 USD...I don't use it anymore, but my brother does (I might buy him an AK2i for his birthday though).


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

Looking back, I paid something like $80 for my original R4, wowee.

Ah anyway, I got a response about the R4.



			
				QUOTE(Laura Bennett (ShopTemp)) said:
			
		

> The R4 Team designed the cart and produced the firmware for the R4 DS Revolution in question and that flash cart is still being manufactured. It will work with the official R4 firmware and presumably the new "Wood R4" firmware as well.



Sounds good enough to me, I think I'll buy one.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Looking back, I paid something like $80 for my original R4, wowee.
> 
> Ah anyway, I got a response about the R4.
> 
> ...




Same design and firmware, but the cart is being manufactured somewhere else. Damn, they're good! Clone.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

iamthemilkman said:
			
		

> Same design and firmware, but the cart is being manufactured somewhere else. Damn, they're good! Clone.


By definition, I'm not sure if you actually can call it a clone.
Think about it, if they really are designing it to exact specification of the original, then they HAVE the specifications, and the rights to produce them.
If it were a clone, it would try to make it as close as possible to the original, but there would be some very subtle or minor differences, that set them apart.

I'm not seeing that difference.


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 9, 2010)

If its the same as the DX one then yes. I can barely tell between my one which definitely is an original (I actually got it from a shop here in Australia... and I mean a storefront aswell!) and my sisters one which she got from DX for roughly the same price. Give it a go mate... its only 7 bucks.


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 9, 2010)

I bought 4 of them last night off of shoptemp and just checked out the status and it said completed so when i get em i'll let you know.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> iamthemilkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've got a point. I hear the build quality is actually pretty much the same. I guess I'll see when the R4 "original" arrives.


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> ....and the rights to produce them.



The irony - the rights to produce a flashcart for pirating purposes


----------



## Escape (Apr 9, 2010)

Using the new firmware now. 
It looks pretty good- just like the AK, but with less features of course. 
It's quite annoying that I gotta rename my save files to .nds.save, or else it will just start a new game - and it's not possible to change it from the DS, unlike the AK. 
Also, can't seem to see the cheats with the black (plain) skin unless I highlight them, though I can see them perfectly fine with the Zelda skin. 
I do like it more than the YSMenu that's for sure, so I'm quite happy with it


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 9, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not sure about this one, but I still have an original R4 which I bought over 3 years ago.
> Damn it was expansive at the time... bought it from amazon for like 40 GBP.




I got my R4, 4 years ago for $80 AUD but it came with a 2GB micro SD reader.


----------



## Escape (Apr 9, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Using the new firmware now.
> It looks pretty good- just like the AK, but with less features of course.
> It's quite annoying that I gotta rename my save files to .nds.save, or else it will just start a new game - and it's not possible to change it from the DS, unlike the AK.
> Also, can't seem to see the cheats with the black (plain) skin unless I highlight them, though I can see them perfectly fine with the Zelda skin.
> I do like it more than the YSMenu that's for sure, so I'm quite happy with it



Oh, it also seems like cheats don't work at all.

*Edit: Cheats work, my bad.


----------



## Costello (Apr 10, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=220136
just answered the question here ^


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 10, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=220136
> just answered the question here ^
> Yup, when I asked they checked for me, all the models.
> 
> ...



If you check the R4 at shoptemp now, it has info about Wood R4.


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 20, 2010)

Any of you guys or gals that bought R4's off of shoptemp did you recurve the USB micro sd reader with yours? I ask because on the product page it says it comes with one but I didn't get any yesterday when I opened my package (there should have been 4 ). I bought theese to give away as gifts and it kinda sucks since you need that adapter to put anything on the micro sd.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 5, 2010)

It took a while, thanks to that Volcanic ash cloud, but I got my R4DS from shoptemp.

As far I can tell, it seems to pretty much be an authentic unit just like the one I bought years back.
If it is a clone, then it's a very, very good one, and a highly acceptable substitute.

It runs Wood R4 1.06 fantastically, all the games I tried just perfect. It might just be my imagination but Soul Silver seemed to run marginally better than on the retail cart!

The microSD adapter that came with it though, is pretty piss poor, I advise getting another, it's too slow.

So that's that, I got my answer. Shoptemp's R4DS is a great flashcart for those who can scrape up $14.


----------



## canderousa (May 6, 2010)

For anyone that cares, the spec for these "original r4 clones" are exactly the same as the actual original from years ago. Factories are pumping them out to the original spec. If that's still considered a "clone" then that's just dumb. 

Just because the original team disbanded doesn't mean their work suddenly vanishes. Their engineering work, design, etc is STILL being produced. To me, this "clone" is just as good as the original. 

See a thread of mine earlier comparing Original R4s to these "clones":
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=170621&hl=


----------



## hunnymonster (May 6, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Looking back, I paid something like $80 for my original R4, wowee.




I just saw this... hope they were HK dollars - I got my R4 fairly soon after they came out and it was no more than about US$25


----------

